# 2011 F350 No Emissions



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The boss bought a 2011 F350 Lariat last Sept. Its got 20k on it now.. No problems. Its driven very hard in the NoDak Oilfield.

Last week He had a chip and an turbo back 5 inch exhaust installed. I got the enjoyable job of removing the EGR cooler and adding a AFE cold air kit to finish the project off. The chip has a 276 adv hp boost. So now the truck has no DPF, Urea or EGR system.

The exhaust signs a turbo note now, and the tires paint the road black. The first time we took it out, all the stuff in the dash cubbies got tossed on the floor. At 50mph the rear tires were still fighting for traction, serious!

Boy I liked what I seen.. A trail of carbon blackness in the rear view mirror.
















I think the new scorp motor has potential! We got the goods from H&S out of St.George, Ut. It will be interesting to see how the drivetrain holds up.

Will let ya know what breaks first. The truck will be getting a new turbo and intakes when they become available.

One has to be a contortionist to get that EGR cooler out of there.. Took me a whole afternoon. lol I found it rather funny that a computerized truck can run so great with about a total of 10-12 sensor plugs totally unplugged. Gotta love computers!

I counted to 10 and looked at the speedo...right at 90mph.. Yes corvette like, oops! SHO Taurus like!

Carey


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

wow, this is the first i have heard of anyone tinkering with the 6.7L's systems. most are concerned about warranty issues, but i guess some of the boys up there are making enough dough that they can take the risk. god bless 'em. the pioneers take all the arrows, and you are out on the frontier !

i thought the 6.7L had FIVE different EGR coolers. am i wrong there, did you just take out one ?

how did the whole thing come out ? the programmer is shutting off any check engine lights ? so it is like a 7.3L right now, with now emissions gear whatsoever ? and does the truck have the 400/800 flash with the tranny programming update ? so he is putting 676hp to the rear wheels ?

"we'll see how the drivetrain holds up and what breaks first...... " i freakin' love it. a $60,000 lab experiment ! i only wish i could !!!!

sounds like a screamer. wonder what it would do on a dyno........


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The radiator for the EGR looks to be shared with the charge air cooler. The actual EGR cooler sits ontop of the right valve cover. Its a bear to get off, but totally doable. Yea the new fords are sold out at dealerships here. My boss could care a less about a warranty. And your right. There is more money than snow here in Oilfield North Dakota. The local dealer has a 6 week wait just to get an oil change... Whats the point of a warranty anyway? lol

The truck never had the higher hp option installed.. Does now! lol

No check engine lights whatsoever! The truck runs just fine, and all systems work as usual.

There is a hot radiator and a cold one. The EGR system used to use the cold one.

We have more stuff removed than the dyno here http://www.hsperformance.com/ford-6-7l-powerstroke-dyno-results/

We are for sure making 150hp more at the rear wheels. We aint done yet though!

Yes Im having fun. Its the bosses money and truck. I ride around in the thing often though! Heck maybe Ill buy one when we are done!

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The radiator for the EGR looks to be shared with the charge air cooler. The actual EGR cooler sits ontop of the right valve cover. Its a bear to get off, but totally doable. Yea the new fords are sold out at dealerships here. My boss could care a less about a warranty. And your right. There is more money than snow here in Oilfield North Dakota. The local dealer has a 6 week wait just to get an oil change... Whats the point of a warranty anyway? lol
> 
> The truck never had the higher hp option installed.. Does now! lol
> 
> ...


I know the check engine light was one of my biggest gripes with my work F250 with the 7.3. I put in the Edge computer and when I set it to the performance setting, it will turn on the check engine light. I have since gone in with my laptop and reprogrammed the parameters in the trucks computer so that the check engine light doesn't come on in the situation.

I usually will not buy any of the computers that are available as I have a OBDII cable and a program that I have hacked to allow me to make changes to the vehicles computer settings. In this case I don't have the ability to make changes on the go, but usually have my laptop with me and do make changes often. It is nice because it actually will give me dyno stats when I am hooked into the vehicle.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I've been waiting to hear about how these 6.7s perform with mods ever since I saw the engine at the Auto Show. Hopefully Ford's got another winner like the good 'ol 7.3L.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just be aware that if there is ever any problem with the engine and your boss takes it into a dealership to have work done, he will have to pay for them to put all that stuff back on before it leaves their dealership. It is federal regulation. And you're right - the warranty (that he paid for) has already been voided. It had a 100,000 mile warranty, and 80,000 miles of it has been thrown away.

Soon, those kits for bypassing the EPA pollution control components will be illegal. There are regulations coming that will make it illegal to tamper with the pollution control components. Just a word of warning. (I work for a major diesel engine manufacturer, and I know what is coming. The landscape will change dramatically in a few years.)

Mike


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I just go the new Diesel power magazine. They did a shootout with the new GM and Ford diesels and the new GM smoked the ford. They were towing 18,000+ up some road in Colorado and the ford only got up to 59mph and the GM got to 67mph. This was in a 8mile climb on I-70 coming out of Dillion Colorado to the Eisenhower tunnel. In the 25 mile test loop the chevy was almost 2 minutes faster. Also the exhaust brake on the ford did not work to well they had to apply the breaks 14 times down the hill and only once on the chevy. I work for ford and was disappointed looks like we have some work to do...

Duane


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The dealers up here could care a less. In fact they suggested he do it if he wanted the truck to last. So I dont know Scout. Wont be a big deal here. The company that makes the kits cant keep up with demand. So again I dont know.. Bet the majority are deleting the stuff cause its what makes the truck garbage and most people know it and aint gonna deal with the epa required junk.

We keep hearing the mfrs are gonna make it impossible to hack into there systems. Ive heard that for 10 years. Nothings changed. Its just as easy to hipo the engine as its ever been. Im gonna have to see it to believe it.

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The manufacturers have done nothing to make it impossible to hack into the systems. I have a program in my computer that had to be hacked to allow the changes, but I had to do nothing to the trucks computer besides make my changes on my computer screen.

One of the other things I am just thinking of, my mothers car just got the catalytic converter replaced.........hmmmmm something to do with the added ethanol in the fuels maybe?? I can say that when I leave New York and can get ethanol free fuel, I will jump on it. There is quite a noticeable difference between the fuel with ethanol and the fuel without. I am not worried about the fuels effects on my cats because.....wait a minute, they mysteriously fell off my truck at some point.......


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The dealers up here could care a less. In fact they suggested he do it if he wanted the truck to last. So I dont know Scout. Wont be a big deal here. The company that makes the kits cant keep up with demand. So again I dont know.. Bet the majority are deleting the stuff cause its what makes the truck garbage and most people know it and aint gonna deal with the epa required junk.
> 
> We keep hearing the mfrs are gonna make it impossible to hack into there systems. Ive heard that for 10 years. Nothings changed. Its just as easy to hipo the engine as its ever been. Im gonna have to see it to believe it.
> 
> Carey


The dealers and repair shops there may be carefree right now, because they want to sell as much of the performance equipment as they can. But in a couple of years they will not be able to. And the funny thing is - that repair/parts place that sold you the performance equipment will then probably make as much money taking all that stuff off.

As I said before (and I know the business), regulations are coming - in 2014 - that will make it illegal to tamper with any of the polution control equipment. Once Tier 4 Final regulations are in force, tampering or removing the EGR, urea system, the DPF, or ECM software will get your boss a big fine., which will start at $10,000!

And I don't care what your dealer is saying today, but when 2014 comes, even in North Dakota the EPA regulations will be strictly enforced. The dealer will have to abide by the regulations and all cars and trucks sold with Tier 4 technology will have to meet certain emissions standards and be tested anually. If they don't meet the specs, the owner will have to pay to bring it back within the specs. Evidence of tampering will warrant fines.

The government is not kidding around with this stuff like they have in the past. The whole landscape will change come 2014. Your boss may have lots of money now, but he won't for long if he persists in defying the law. Don't take this the wrong way - I don't like it either. But it is reality. I'm just trying to forewarn you. Take my advice or leave it. There will be plenty of folks who will have to learn the hard way.

Enjoy the freedom while you can!

Just my $.03.

Mike


----------

